# 83-84 Nissan/Datsun 720 4x4



## 720king (Jan 28, 2010)

ok i have a 720 nissan im pretty sure the years dont matter either will work. but i need a vaccum line diagram for the z24 motor if anyone has i cannnot seem to find it , THANKS for all the help

Wesley:fluffy:


----------

